# Donyboy73



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Has anyone watched this persons videos? I found them last night and there is a lot of usefull tech tips. Is there other comparable links, perhaps written narrative types for those of us on "low bandwidth" connections?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Clamdigger
Donboy is well known to the Forum, and his videos are often posted to help others. MH


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I follow his channel, watch them as the get uploaded. Lots of good stuff there!


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree -- his videos and explanations are clear and easy to follow. I have found them to be very helpful.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

gsnod said:


> I agree -- his videos and explanations are clear and easy to follow. I have found them to be very helpful.


same here


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

+1 I'm a Donyboy follower too


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Just about any time someone who comes here asking for advice on buying a used blower I point them to Donyboy's video on what to look for when buying a used blower. Saves me a ton of explanation. He does a great job on his vids.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

clamdigger said:


> Has anyone watched this persons videos? I found them last night and there is a lot of usefull tech tips. Is there other comparable links, perhaps written narrative types for those of us on "low bandwidth" connections?


 I watched a few of his vids. he appears to be a knowledgeable technician. good basic hands on videos. the only thing I noticed was, he deals with newer, late-model machines.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I watched a few of his vids. he appears to be a knowledgeable technician. good basic hands on videos. the only thing I noticed was, he deals with newer, late-model machines.


Most of what he's dealing with are in the 10 - 20 year old range, that's not really late model anymore.

I worked at shop, we worked on lots of similar stuff. Most guys that have really old stuff don't bring it in, and usually when they do we wont touch it anyway due to parts availability and because quite frankly it's a bit of a liability dealing with equipment so old it doesn't have safety features.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Donyboy is awesome.
Please offer your support and subscribe to his channel.
https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73
From his "about" page.
*Donyboy73 "Don The Small Engine Doctor" is a channel dedicated to the art of Small Engine Repair and helping the DIYers.
New Donyboy73 videos posted every Friday!
Voluntary donations to The Small Engine Doctor accepted below.
100% of them go back into making videos and for medical costs associated with my wife's illness..*


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

We need to get him to join the forum!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Loco-diablo said:


> We need to get him to join the forum!


Working on it.

Already suggested if he joins he should do what others have done and add something about not send pm's only posting problems on the forum in his signature. Something like Shryp did.

But it might not hurt if other members ask him to join too.  Mention you found him here (SnowBlowerForum) by name.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Since the original post also asked for more links:

Here is the text based site:
Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety



And other youtube links:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AriensChannel

https://www.youtube.com/user/sixtyfiveford

https://www.youtube.com/user/MultiKhaz

https://www.youtube.com/user/jrpesky

https://www.youtube.com/user/smallengineshop


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Since the original post also asked for more links:
> 
> Here is the text based site:
> Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety
> ...


Those are some great links Shryp!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I received a reply from him this morning and unfortunately he said he just doesn't have the time. Between taking care of his wife and his job time is a precious commodity for him. He did thank us for the invitation and said if things change he will keep us in mind.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Shryp, rural Nova Scotia does not have what would be called "High Speed" internet, Donnys videos (any videos) take a while to load. Anyone wanna buy some snow? I got lots, free, pick up only !


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Shryp said:


> Since the original post also asked for more links:
> 
> Here is the text based site:
> Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety


Donyboy is great, haven't tried the other channels, will take a look. There are tons of good videos, I try to watch a few before attempting new repairs, always good to see different angles, tips and tricks.

That link to outdoorpowerinfo is also excellent. Best carb resource I've ever used. Awesome supplement to videos and service manuals. The pics are worth 1000 words.

Mike


----------



## dave5358 (Mar 16, 2015)

gsnod said:


> I agree -- his videos and explanations are clear and easy to follow. I have found them to be very helpful.


+1. He does a really good job of explaining things and providing simple tips.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Love that guy.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I received a reply from him this morning and unfortunately he said he just doesn't have the time. Between taking care of his wife and his job time is a precious commodity for him. He did thank us for the invitation and said if things change he will keep us in mind.



Nice of him to reply.

We've asked other manufactures to join in, just as Ariens and Honda have, to answer questions owners of their equipment have, but none have replied or joined. I suppose they figure their FQA sections, "contact us" emails and phone numbers are good. Just not as personal as having Mary Lyn or Robert answer the questions here.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Nice of him to reply.
> 
> We've asked other manufactures to join in, just as Ariens and Honda have, to answer questions owners of their equipment have, but none have replied or joined. I suppose they figure their FQA sections, "contact us" emails and phone numbers are good. Just not as personal as having Mary Lyn or Robert answer the questions here.


 Even more they stand behind their products through good or bad as many were pulled from their negativity to a satisfied customer which means even more customer = a very good recipe for companies looking to expand.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2016)

Dony, where in Ontario are you located?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Dony, where in Ontario are you located?


Doneyboy isn't a forum member. Maybe his youtube channel will have location.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

His youtube profile doesn't give a town, but it does have an email:

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/about

Scot


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I believe he said he is from Muskoka Ontario an he occasionally wears a cap with that name on it.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I've learned a lot from his videos and swapped a couple of emails with him. A great guy.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

He responds to his facebook group page when you ask questions. He looked to see if he had a clutch cvr with brake off a mastercraft (Canadian Poulan 3700) for me... he didn't 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Any word on how his wife is doing?


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Given how helpful his youtube videos are (I just viewed his starter cord replacement video for my recent rototiller repair) I suggest the forum award Donnyboy73 an honorary Lifetime Membership.

Or as an alternative, I will contribute a $1 USD toward a $40 Lifetime Membership fee for him.

We could probably set it up without his consent and just email him his temporary password along with an attachment of a Honorary Certificate suitable for printing and posting on his shop wall. I mean, we already know his email address and what his user name would be...


----------



## smcgill (Dec 14, 2016)

I too am a Donyboy73 follower !
Very informative videos!


----------



## kNewc (Nov 22, 2016)

Tayrl is way better


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^^

Psycho Service!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

kNewc said:


> Tayrl is way better


Tayrl is way lamer..
Not even in the same category as Donyboy.

I have never heard of Tayrl until just now..I watched the first minute of the video, thought it was really stupid..the fake teeth are gross, and not at all funny..I didn't care to watch anymore after about a minute..zoomed ahead to see he was actually talking about a carberator, but by then I no longer cared..I won't be back.
Scot


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't forget about post #29 in this thread. My $1.00 contribution is still available!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes. Donyboy73 makes very good videos on how to fix snowblowers. I watched more than a few of them over the years. I checked in on My MTD Yardmachine 5/22 Predator repower video tonight and it has 21,068 views on it right now.


----------



## colin.p (Dec 14, 2016)

I watch all Dony's vids, very informative and easy to understand, even for an old dumb fart like me. Used his vid on how to replace the head gasket on my 15.5 HP B&S engine and so far, runs like a champ.

I also watch Taryl's vids as I find them mildly entertaining and do learn something as well.

edit: the 15.5 B&S engine is on a Poulan lawn tractor, not my Toro


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I watch both Donyboy73 & Taryl Fixes All. Both are very good. Except you get some entertainment with Taryl.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Donyboy has lessons in french also. I watch his videos. He is a smart guy.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Ya I watch him too


----------

